

6 tips to make the most of a startup accelerator program - fellowshipofone
http://ngrasset.org/post/34101867864/6-tips-to-make-the-most-of-a-startup-accelerator

======
dsandrowitz
But would you recommend it, as a general path or as a pitch for DreamIt? Do
you think you are better off for having done it and how might things have
turned out if you had not been part of DreamIt?

